# Which Drill Doctor?



## stonepecker (Aug 9, 2014)

_My birthday is coming up this month and the wife has asked what I need in the shop.   I told her I would like a *Drill Doctor*.....:biggrin:_

_She came back today to ask me which one?   I really don't know how the models differ.   .....   _
_Any advice would be helpfull._

_Thanks, Wayne_


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/question-drill-chuck-125110/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f160/drill-doctor-750x-125044/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/turning-tru-stone-drilling-blanks-drill-sharpening-123915/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/drill-doctor-x-not-123690/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/drill-doctor-will-i-regret-getting-dd350x-over-dd500x-120190/

And the list goes on...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 9, 2014)

750x


----------



## Brh (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Wayne. I have the 750x. Opted for the greater capacity because as a carpenter, I use 3/4 bits regularly. As far as pen making goes, it can handle the 13 and 14mm bits I use for "kitless." Great tool, you can't go wrong. Hope this helps.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 9, 2014)

750X


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 9, 2014)

I opted for the 750x and am glad I did.  It has capabilities over the others that I do use.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 10, 2014)

Go with the 750x if you can afford it.  If not, and you do not use a lot of large bits, the 550 should be fine. I still like to sharpen larger bits by hand on my benchtop sander.  

I own the "classic" 750(see pic) and have used it hard for almost 20years....only replacing the wheel a few times.  It's been used hard and has held up well.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 10, 2014)

Can you ask her for two? :biggrin: I've always wanted one of those but, never have brought myself to the purchasing point :redface: They are proud of them :frown: Congratulations!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2014)

I just bought the 750X. I have used it 3 times and enjoyed great results. It appears that the model numbers correspond to the bit diameter capacity. 

Here's the company's website: Drill Doctor

I have found their technical support live chat to be excellent. They can help you decide.

The DD doesn't sharpen all types of bits - for example, brad points. It will sharpen them, but remove the brad.

Jim Burr also did a great job of collecting resources on the subject.

Enjoy your purchase and happy birthday.


----------



## FredWillU (Aug 13, 2014)

If I'm not too late...750X is the one to get, if the budget will allow. It has served me well!


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought the 350. Does everything I need and does it very well


----------



## mchech (Aug 13, 2014)

A few months ago I went with the 750X. So far I like it.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 14, 2014)

Afraid I am still the fly in the ointment. I wouldn't own one. However they do decent for wood, I have never got one to put a metal drilling grind on a bit. We have one at work and have played with it several times to no good. Had an old one, bought a newer model. Same result for us.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2014)

Your experience is just as valid as anyone else's. That's the "beauty" and value of soliciting the opinions of others .


----------



## pendrijo (Aug 25, 2014)

750x all the way..


----------



## jjjaworski (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a 750 for home and talked the boss into getting one for work. I like the added bit size range for what i do.

Best pricing I found was on Amazon .com.

Whatever model you get you will love it. A fine machine that does a great job quickly.


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 21, 2014)

Model 300. Still sharpens great. I'm not allowed near the grinder.

PhilZ


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 21, 2014)

My wife just bought me the 750x for my Christmas gift this year. I wanted to be able to sharpen the larger mm bits for pens and the ability to "split" points that helps to center the bit is a huge plus in my book. The 750x can also put the wider angle needed for metal bit sharpening as well a spade bits.

As far as hand sharpening goes, I worked in machine shops almost all my life and no matter how much I tried I just couldnt trust a drill bit sharpened by hand all the time. Sharpen one flute just a bit more than the other and you have a bit that will drill off center or wear prematurely. When drilling long blanks, that could mean the difference between a successful turning or not.

$100 - $150 is cheap money instead of buying new bits all the time let alone the time it takes to run to the local drill bit store to get one.


----------

